# WoodWorking Friend looking for work in Eastern PA



## MolokMot (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I have a friend that is looking for some work in Eastern PA. He was a teacher and was a woodworking apprentice for two years and his work is very nice.

If you guys have any leads, I would love to hear them!

Regards,
MolokMot


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Is there a reason he is staying in E. PA?


----------



## MolokMot (Jan 11, 2012)

Not sure, he has a family. Were you asking because you have ideas or info?


----------

